

How does Twitter make money? - damian2000
http://www.quora.com/Twitter-1/How-does-Twitter-make-money

======
damian2000
What they should do is offer two options: either user-pays at some minimal
amount per year (e.g. $5-$10) or advertising-funded where the user can choose
to follow certain companies or brands.

~~~
mattdw
The trouble is, the advertisers want exactly those users who would be willing
to pay money; they're high-value eyeballs. By allowing their most valuable
users to opt-out, they devalue themselves as an advertising venue. Of course,
they also decrease the available impressions if a significant number of people
opt out, making them a less attractive venue again.

